# What to do with Leek Fronds (Leaves)



## scrambledeggs (Jul 17, 2007)

What do you do with the leek fronds (the floppy green leaves). Besides the obvious use of a bouquet garni, can you use these things for anything edible?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 17, 2007)

*Sorry but leeks don't have fronds. Fennel has fronds. Leeks have tough green leaves. I cut  them just above the white bulb on the leek and throw them away. Or, if you save veggie peelings for vegetable broth then you can save the leek leaves too. Chop them and freeze them with your other veggie discards.  May be someone else has a use for them but they are too tough to eat.*


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 17, 2007)

When I make my leek and potato soup, the recipe calls for cutting off the leek just above the bulb as you mention, DramaQueen. I don't do that anymore though. I cut quite a ways into the green. After I've sliced the leeks, and washed them, I sautee them in a little bit of light olive oil - and proceed with the rest of the recipe. At the end, since everything is pureed, you don't notice any toughness. I've also added this part of the leek (if it doesn't look grungy) to vegetable stock.


----------



## miniman (Jul 17, 2007)

I usually cut quite high up and then discard the rest. The main use for then would be to add to a vegetable stock.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 18, 2007)

scrambledeggs said:
			
		

> What do you do with the leek fronds (the floppy green leaves). Besides the obvious use of a bouquet garni, can you use these things for anything edible?


 
*I'm re-reading your post again and am wondering about the term "floppy green leaves."  Leek leaves are somewhat stiff so I'm not sure if you are really talking about leeks.  The other clue is that leek leaves aren't used for bouquet garni.  Bouquet garni uses herbs.   Are you sure you've got leeks?*


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 18, 2007)

depending how long they are, weave them into a loose mat and use them in the base of a steamer, it doesn`t take more than a minute to do really


----------

